# SRAM/Shimano 11 Disc hub



## zmiko (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm looking around for disc brake hubs compatible with SRAM/Shimano 11 speed cassettes and not finding much. 

So far it looks like Chris King R45 disc or DT Swiss mountain hubs, then buy the 11 speed freehub body and switch it out. 

I know the Stans 3.30RD hubs would work but I don't think you can buy those separate. 

Anyone have any other suggestions?

Edit: also the novatec xd622sb but can't find those actually for sale


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

Novatec D712SB-11


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

What hub spacing, 130mm or 135mm?

White Industries. Industry Nine.


----------



## zmiko (Apr 25, 2011)

dgaddis1 said:


> What hub spacing, 130mm or 135mm?
> 
> White Industries. Industry Nine.


135.

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

A quality, but inexpensive option is the Shimano CX-75. Ultegra level hub.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

ergott said:


> A quality, but inexpensive option is the Shimano CX-75. Ultegra level hub.


I guess the match to this hub would be the front (100mm) XTR centerlock?


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

There's a front and rear CX75. I have a pair in my shop and another on the way.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

ergott said:


> There's a front and rear CX75. I have a pair in my shop and another on the way.


What's your thought on the CX75 hubset? 
I'm going to build up a new cross bike this year using Shimano R785 Di2/disc setup so trying to figure out a decent wheelset. It's recommended to use the Shimano SM-RT99 rotors which are Centerlock.....so I'll need an 11 speed centerlock disc hub

I was originally thinking DT Swiss 240's which I think DT has an 11 speed converter for the hub, but the CX75's seemed priced right....especially since I want to use CX-Rays on the build. Not aware of any other rear hub choices.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

They aren't built up and on the road, but they feel like the same quality as Ultegra. That's a good thing. I think the centerlock Shimano discs are the best route to go so that's the hubset I'm going with personally. If I want to spend a little more there's also the White Industries centerlock hubset for road. You don't need to do any conversion, it's 11 speed already 135mm.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

^what he said. Don't forget the DT Swiss 350 hubs either, they're also available in CL.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

dgaddis1 said:


> ^what he said. Don't forget the DT Swiss 350 hubs either, they're also available in CL.


Whats the real difference between the 240's and the 350's? I see a 50 gram difference.......


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

KMan said:


> Whats the real difference between the 240's and the 350's? I see a 50 gram difference.......


The hubshell on the 350 is a bit heavier. Other than that they're pretty much the exact same hubs.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Zen Cyclery said:


> The hubshell on the 350 is a bit heavier. Other than that they're pretty much the exact same hubs.


The only other difference is a few hundred bucks.

On the MTB side the 350 front hub axle isn't convertible, whereas the 240 is.

350's have better flange geometry too.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been searching a little for the CX75 hubs, at least for a rear. I want to build one up with the velocity Aileron(sp?) for by cx bike but my LBS is unable to get them, supposedly until July. My usual online sites have nothing either.

My LBS uses QBP for a supplier, for what it's worth.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

pushstart said:


> Novatec D712SB-11


available here
Hubs-D712SB-11


----------



## cwar (Feb 24, 2014)

If anyone comes across the Novatec D712SB-11 in 24H please let me know.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

I've got a set of the CLD in for a customer, just waiting on Velocity to get some Aileron rims to me. The hubs are super nice.


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

cwar said:


> If anyone comes across the Novatec D712SB-11 in 24H please let me know.


Do you really want a 24-hole disc hub with j-bend spokes? I suppose if you are light and gentle that might suffice? I wouldn't trust less than 28 for my 170lbs self; I have broken spokes on my handbuilt commuter disc wheels, so have a fear of spokes breaking on disc hubs.


----------



## cwar (Feb 24, 2014)

pushstart said:


> Do you really want a 24-hole disc hub with j-bend spokes? I suppose if you are light and gentle that might suffice? I wouldn't trust less than 28 for my 170lbs self; I have broken spokes on my handbuilt commuter disc wheels, so have a fear of spokes breaking on disc hubs.


 Maybe this is risky. I only weight 125lbs so my hope is 24H will be strong enough. I already have the rims with 24H.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

@cwar- The 24 hole should be just fine for you someone in your weight range. Like any build though make sure that you stress relieve thoroughly before finishing the tensioning/truing process. This will ensure that you won't be snapping spokes.


----------



## cwar (Feb 24, 2014)

Zen Cyclery said:


> @cwar- The 24 hole should be just fine for you someone in your weight range. Like any build though make sure that you stress relieve thoroughly before finishing the tensioning/truing process. This will ensure that you won't be snapping spokes.


 Thank you for the advice! I am having the wheels built by a local and reputable shop.


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, agreed 125lbs is light; that sounds fine. Enjoy the wheels. Maybe you will have better luck either going direct to Novatec or Bitex (though shipping will likely be pricey) for the 24h.


----------



## whiteryanc (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello Ergott! 

I was wondering if you happen to know the dimensions of the CX75 front and rear hubs as it seems to be nearly impossible to find all the necessary dimensions. I just picked up a pair of these hubs and I'm trying to work out spoke sizes.

Thanks!


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Front
Center - Left - 21.71
Center - Right - 34.52
Dia - Left - 44.40
Dia - Right - 44.40
Spoke hole dia - 2.50

Rear
Center - Left - 33.62
Center - Right - 18.41
Dia - Left - 44.40
Dia - Right - 45.30
Spoke hole dia - 2.50


----------

